# Anyone with kids regret a beige interior?



## Maxwagen (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm looking at a CPO with the Venetian beige Dakota leather, and it's a red M-sport wagon so not a lot of choice around. I usually buy cars with black interiors particularly now that I have a 3yo, but I'm wondering if I can be disciplined enough to keep it clean...

Anyone regret getting beige?

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Gayton81 (Feb 7, 2017)

Nope! I have the beige interior and an 8 year old. Just buy some Chemical Guys leather cleaner and protectant. Shoes, donuts, candy and all has been in my seats and it cleans right off. PM me if you want more details on the cleaner and method. I used to be a detailer and still do on the side and as a hobby.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StRaNgEdAyS (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a grey leather interior and I've got kids lol. 
I wouldn't entertain anything but leather in a car with kids. Spills and stuff just wipes off. 


Absinthe makes the tart grow fonder


----------



## Maxwagen (Mar 17, 2017)

Yeah when my daughter was born and I had to step up from a Mini to something with four doors, leather seats were a must-have. I'll never go back to cloth, ever. The one thing that's going to really get me though is all the stomping on the back of the passenger seat she does with her wet, gritty shoes... *cringe*. Is there any way to protect that?

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## StRaNgEdAyS (Nov 11, 2012)

You can get a cover for the back seats 

Absinthe makes the tart grow fonder


----------



## Maxwagen (Mar 17, 2017)

I've got one of those- I mean for the backs of the front seats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## StRaNgEdAyS (Nov 11, 2012)

Ohhhh. 
Here in Oz we just use a thong to swat legs pushing on seat backs lol. 









Absinthe makes the tart grow fonder


----------



## Maxwagen (Mar 17, 2017)

Yeah but my 3yo daughter is rather strong willed. She'd just get angry and swat back. She's a feisty 36 lbs. 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Tm55417 (Aug 14, 2012)

I would say that kids aren't the problem. Living in MN winters, it's more the mud, sand and salt that do a number on the carpet that is the problem. Not sure how roads are treated in CT in the winter.


----------



## Maxwagen (Mar 17, 2017)

Tm55417 said:


> I would say that kids aren't the problem. Living in MN winters, it's more the mud, sand and salt that do a number on the carpet that is the problem. Not sure how roads are treated in CT in the winter.


Same as here. Salt brine in the highways, and crap tons of sand. My biggest issue with beige interiors is actually when I use the car for real utilitarian purposes- Just carrying stuff around. For instance today I brought over some stuff to my folks house that they were returning to Ikea, and a floor jack my dad was borrowing. The jack left visible brown spots from its rusted rollers on the trunk floor of my BLACK car. Hate to think what that would do to a beige car. I definetly do not treat my cars like queens- they get used for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## z3jeff (Oct 20, 2014)

Having had nearly 30 cars in my 50+ years of driving I have had cars with cloth, vinyl and leather intetiors. There is not a lot my 3 kids did not spill or put in my car and from order of ease of cleaning it was vinyl, leather and cloth. Color was not nearly as important as texture. Key with leather was cleaning up mess as soon as possible. Hardest by far was cleaning up fabric and the carpets. I put cheap rubber floor mats over carpet when kids were small and went as far as tucking in towels in back cloth seats. Can be easily taken out when kids not riding. Personally unless interior was special order ectremely high quality white leather, I would not let kids determine whether or not I bought a car. You will regret not making the purchase for ever.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

You might want to ask bf15 and Horriblewife


----------



## StRaNgEdAyS (Nov 11, 2012)

Man what a train wreck that thread was... 
But having been in a relationship with an over controlling insecure partner I kinda feel for him. 
But... 
As much as I pour probably way too much money and time into my BMW, at the end of the day it's a car and I have three young kids to cart around in it. 
Stuff happens, and I've had to replace the centre vents twice now because of ill directed shoes when they're getting in and out. 
These things happen... I just get cranky at the once again broken bits and remove and replace and move on lol. 
My other half thinks I'm addicted to sex, I told her that pouring unrealistic amounts of money into vehicles (cars, motorcycles, aircraft) is my real addiction. Lol

Absinthe makes the tart grow fonder


----------



## Blane.Brownson (May 3, 2017)

kids have to put their shoes in the trunk and sit on towels, its not that hard


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Blane.Brownson said:


> kids have to put their shoes in the trunk and sit on towels, its not that hard


you should Saranwrap their whole bodies before buckling them into the car, too.:rofl::rofl:


----------

